# keyboard problem on X windows



## nomanlan (Jul 11, 2009)

My PS/2 keyboard works fine on console mode, but when I go into X windows or Gnome desktop the keyboard stopped working, my ps/2 mouse works just fine, I can open up terminal window but can't seem to type anything in.  I am running 7.2 release that I downloaded a few days ago.  Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## nomanlan (Jul 11, 2009)

I noticed a couple of times, the keyboard works right after Gnome starts up, I can type in Xterm window but then the keyboard stops working all together in about a minute or two.


----------



## Bunyan (Jul 20, 2009)

My mouse and keyboard don't work at all. But when I add these lines to the head of my xorg.conf, they work.

```
Section "ServerFlags"
        Option	"DontZap" "Off"
	Option  "AllowEmptyInput" "Off"
	Option  "AutoAddDevices"  "Off"
        Option  "AutoEnableDevices" "Off"
EndSection
```


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

That's because Xorg 7.4 uses HAL to detect keyboards and mice. Just add to /etc/rc.conf:

```
hald_enable="YES"
dbus_enable="YES"
```

You'll need those anyway for KDE, GNOME and XFCE.


----------

